
Details of 10.6M MGM hotel guests posted on a hacking forum - notlukesky
https://www.zdnet.com/article/exclusive-details-of-10-6-million-of-mgm-hotel-guests-posted-on-a-hacking-forum/
======
harambae
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/PwnedWebsites?utm_source=dlvr.it&...](https://haveibeenpwned.com/PwnedWebsites?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#MGM)

